# Flash point to aceton and to hexan



## eng.mahmoud_shahin (29 أغسطس 2010)

*نقطة اشتعال البنزين*

:32:


----------



## sayed00 (30 أغسطس 2010)

??????????????????

ماذا تريد اخى؟


----------



## ibrahim Abass (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Flash point: -11 C 
Explosion limits: 1.3 % - 8 % 
Autoignition temperature: 561 C


----------



## ibrahim Abass (7 سبتمبر 2010)

Please can i find flash point to aceton solution and to hexan solution with different of concentration?


----------



## safety113 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ربما يساعدك هذا الموقع
فيما تريد

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/flash-point-fuels-d_937.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

في الموضوع المثبت في الأعلى
كتيب Noish للمخاطر الكيميائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70720.html
تجد ماتريد
عن كل المواد الكيميائية


----------

